

Zombie Chaser: A graphical interface for mutation testing - chrislloyd
http://andrewjgrimm.wordpress.com/2010/04/12/zombie-chaser-its-alive/

======
woid
Plus bonus points for new Thriller version. Next time do also some dancing
please :-)

~~~
weilawei
Definitely, the accompaniment was a great idea. Also, who _doesn't_ like
zombies?

